# Fluval Roma 200 replacement light reflectors



## Fish novice (Jun 28, 2013)

The plastic light reflectors in my daughter's Fluval Roma 200 aquarium need replacing due to becoming brittle and out of shape. Is there an alternative to the original plastic reflectors available on the market ?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi I have replaced mine with the interpet LED lights they were on a Black Friday deal last week so may come up again

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005VDUQ00/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1448910455&sr=1&keywords=interpet http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005VDUQ00/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1448910455&sr=1&keywords=interpet

The ripple effect looks stunning.


----------



## Fish novice (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for your reply Picklelily, I went down that route with my own aquarium but my daughter was hoping to spend less money.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think you will do much better than the £13 I spent on my deal of the day one. Plus they cost much less to run per hour


----------



## Fish novice (Jun 28, 2013)

She would need either the 75 or 90cm size for her Fluval Roma 200 which cost £47.66 and £63.69 respectively.


----------

